# Audio Device Not Found



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

I have rebooted the computer and I noticed there was no Volume Control at the bottom right. I checked Sounds in Control Panel and it says there is no Audio Device?

What can I do to get it back?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this first

Try this for your sound Restore Sound - Windows Audio Service

Restart the PC and see


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

Just comes up with

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AudioSrv]
"DependOnService"=hex(7):50,00,6c,00,75,00,67,00,50,00,6c,00,61,00,79,00,00,00,\
52,00,70,00,63,00,53,00,73,00,00,00,00,00
"Description"="Manages audio devices for Windows-based programs. If this service is stopped, audio devices and effects will not function properly. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start."
"DisplayName"="Windows Audio"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="AudioGroup"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
6b,00,20,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,73,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AudioSrv\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
61,00,75,00,64,00,69,00,6f,00,73,00,72,00,76,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,\
00
"ServiceDllUnloadOnStop"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AudioSrv\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_AUDIOSRV\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PlugPlay]
"Description"="Enables a computer to recognize and adapt to hardware changes with little or no user input. Stopping or disabling this service will result in system instability."
"DisplayName"="Plug and Play"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="PlugPlay"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"PlugPlayServiceType"=dword:00000003
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PlugPlay\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,0b,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,9d,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
23,02,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,20,\
02,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs]
"Description"="Provides the endpoint mapper and other miscellaneous RPC services."
"DisplayName"="Remote Procedure Call (RPC)"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="COM Infrastructure"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,20,00,2d,00,6b,00,20,00,72,00,70,00,\
63,00,73,00,73,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="NT Authority\\NetworkService"
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000020
"FailureActions"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,02,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00
"DependOnService"=hex(7):44,00,63,00,6f,00,6d,00,4c,00,61,00,75,00,6e,00,63,00,\
68,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
72,00,70,00,63,00,73,00,73,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,a8,00,00,00,b4,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,78,00,05,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,00,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,0b,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,18,00,8d,00,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,\
02,00,00,00,00,14,00,9d,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,04,00,00,00,00,00,\
18,00,9d,00,00,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,21,02,00,00,01,01,00,\
00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_RPCSS\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"NoNetCrawling"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer]
"Max Cached Icons"="12000"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Themes]
"Type"=dword:00000020
"Start"=dword:00000002
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
6b,00,20,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,73,00,00,00
"DisplayName"="Themes"
"Group"="UIGroup"
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,74,00,65,\
00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"Description"="Provides user experience theme management."

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Themes\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
73,00,68,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,73,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"ServiceMain"="ThemeServiceMain"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Themes\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,0b,00,00,00,00,\
00,18,00,fd,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,02,00,00,01,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Themes\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_THEMES\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoSaveSettings"=dword:00000000

Should it do that?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

When you click on the link I gave you choose Save and choose Desktop where to save it

Then close everything and click on the file that you saved called *Audiosvr.reg*

Then it will load into the registry then resatart the PC.


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, I see cheers.


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

Didn't work 

Anything else?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Try reloading the audio drivers, is this onboard sound?
Also try a system restore to an earlier time.
If neither of these work, could be the sound has died, it happens sometimes


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

How can I do system restore. I've only just rebooted?

And I'm not sure what make my soundcard is...

EDIT: Checked Device Manager and there's a ! next to Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

ReBooted do you mean re-installed your Operating System.

Did you get a CD with the PC with any drivers on them??

If you are not sure what you have try this Utilty

Make and Model of the PC would help.

This will tell you what inside your PC.

EverestHome


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

The Model of my PC is Compaq and I will try Everest Now.

Computer: 
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2) 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name CALUM-48F220AEB 
User Name Calum 
Logon Domain CALUM-48F220AEB 
Date / Time 2007-02-15 / 20:20 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 524, 3066 MHz (23 x 133) 
Motherboard Name ECS Asterope3 
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200 
System Memory 448 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (09/05/06) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Compaqb OK and the model is?


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

There's some information about it from Everest. Anything else from Everest you need to know?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you reinstalled windows?


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes. I formatted my hard driver earlier today and reinstalled Windows XP Home Ed.


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Does the Compaq have a model or number to tell us which one it is.....it will be somewhere on the outside of the PC or on the back of the tower.


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...elhcflgceggdhhmdgmi.0&page=Product&sku=941221

This one.


----------



## CalumWhite (Feb 13, 2007)

SOLVED: I used Driver Pro Genius and it installed a new driver.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Well done .......was it a pay jobby.....got a link to it.


----------

